
Coronavirus has exposed the myth of British exceptionalism - kaisix
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2020/apr/11/coronavirus-exposed-myth-british-exceptionalism
======
tomohawk
Looking at the data

[https://ourworldindata.org/grapher/total-covid-deaths-per-
mi...](https://ourworldindata.org/grapher/total-covid-deaths-per-million)

The UK is at 132 deaths / million, while France is above 200 and Spain and
Italy are above 300.

Germany is around 30, but there are reports that cadavers are not being tested
there, which would skew the numbers.

~~~
jaclaz
>Looking at the data

Yep, what we don't know (actually I believe noone does)is whether there is an
offset or delay between the infection stages of the various countries.

If you look at the same data plotted attempting to align rates, it does seem
like the UK is on a preoccupying trend:

[http://nrg.cs.ucl.ac.uk/mjh/covid19/#wn2](http://nrg.cs.ucl.ac.uk/mjh/covid19/#wn2)

specifically:

[http://nrg.cs.ucl.ac.uk/mjh/covid19/#deaths-eu-
norm](http://nrg.cs.ucl.ac.uk/mjh/covid19/#deaths-eu-norm)

From the "shape" of :

Daily New Deaths in the United Kingdom

here:

[https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/country/uk/](https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/country/uk/)

compared with this:

Daily New Deaths in Italy

[https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/country/italy/](https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/country/italy/)

it does seem like the UK is a couple weeks behind Italy.

